# Kaufberatung-Pc von MediaMarkt



## Lucilin (30. Januar 2013)

N'abend die Herren

Ich wollte mich mal umhören bzw eure Meinung wissen zu folgendem Thema da ihr wahrscheinlich schon mehr Erfahrung und Ahnung davon habt:

Also die Sache ist die: ich will mir in geraumer Zeit einen neuen PC leisten. Die Preisgrenze liegt bei 1000 Euro.
Ich habe mir schon 2 Modelle angesehen bzw die sind mir ins Auge gefallen bei meiner suche jedoch kann ich mich nicht entscheiden deshalb brauche ich Rat. Bei den PC handelt es um diese Beiden:

-Acer Aspire Predator G3
 Intel i7-3770 Prozessor (3,40Ghz bis zu 3,90Ghz)
 16GB DDR3 Ram
 AMD Radeon HD7870 Grafikkarte
 Festplatte: 1TB S-ATA + 16 GB SSD
 Prozessorsockel: LGA 1155 mit einem Chipsatz: Intel B75
 Laufwerk: DVD-Super MultiDouble Layer
 HDMI,DVI,2x USB 3.0, 8x USB 2.0  Anschlüsse

Der andere wäre: ASUS CM6340-DE003
  Intel i7-3770 Prozessor (3,40Ghz bis zu 3,90Ghz)
 16GB DDR3 Ram
 Geforce GT 640 
 Festplatte: 1 TB S-ATA III + 128 GB SSD
 Prozessorsockel: LGA 1155 mit einem Chipsatz: Intel B75
 Laufwerk: DVD-Writer
 HDMI,VGA,DVI,6x USB 2.0 , 2x USB 3.0 Anschlüsse

Beide PC sind für 999 Euro bei MediaMarkt zu haben. (Da kônnt ihr auch noch spezifischere Details zu den PCs entnehmen) 
Ihr werdet jetzt denken wieso baut der sich nicht einfach einen zs wird günstiger und ist auch leistungsstärker, jedoch kann ich das aus privaten Gründen nicht machen deshalb bitte ich euch auch nicht lânger darauf einzugehen sondern nur eure meinung preiszugeben und mir bei der Entscheidung weiterzuhelfen.
Ich würde diesen PC als Arbeits-Pc benutzen jedoch auch hauptsâchlich ein paar Spiele darauf spielen, es muss nicht unbedingt immer in höchster Auflösung sein jedoch lege ich wert auf ein flüssiges Spielen und deshalb bitte ich euch in diesem Sinne auch darauf einzugehen und mir zu helfen zu entscheiden welcher PC besser wäre.Also im Prinzip sollte es ein kleiner Gamer PC werden jedoch nicht ganz High-End mäßig, falls ihr andere Vorschlâge habt, wo ich einen besseren kaufen könnte wâre ich auch dankbar. (bitte darauf achten dass ich ihn in einem MultiMediaLaden kaufen kann)

Ich danke schon mal im Vorraus für die Hilfe 
Falls noch Fragen sind kann man mich immer anschreiben oder hier drunter posten


----------



## Enisra (30. Januar 2013)

um es kurz zu machen, der Zweite ist ziemliche Scheiße, denn die Grafikkarte ist so vom aktuellem Unteren Ende der Nahrungskette
Allerdings muss ich sagen, der Zweite ist zwar schon okay, aber eigentlich viel zu Teuer! So eine CPU braucht man eigentlich überhaupt nicht, eine Schwächere wie ein i5 3570k bzw. 3470 sind vollkommen ausreichend, ebenso sind die 16GB RAM überdimensioniert, da eigentlich auch kein Spiel so wirklich 8


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2013)

Der erste wäre für alle modernen Games auf höheren Details geeignet, aber für das Geld kriegst Du ´(auch mit windows) was stärkeres btw. was gleichstarkes auch ca 200€ günstiger. 

Guckst Du hier: Komplett-PC ab 500 Euro - unsere Tipps für starke Gamer-PCs + Selbstbau-Video   vor allem der PC für 700€: Komplett-PC ab 500 Euro - unsere Tipps für starke Gamer-PCs + Selbstbau-Video - PC-Konfigurationen: Mittelklasse-PC für 700 Euro   mit windows sind das dann maximal 800€. Baust Du dann noch eine AMD 7950 ein, ca 50-60€ Aufpreis, wäre der PC sogar deutlich schneller als der Acer Predator. 

Hier ein PC für 850€ mit "luxuriöserer" Ausstattung, ner übertaktbaren CPU und einer AMD 7950: Komplett-PC ab 500 Euro - unsere Tipps für starke Gamer-PCs + Selbstbau-Video - PC-Konfigurationen: Obereklasse-PC für 850 Euro  wenn da windows noch dazukommt, bist Du bei 920-940€, und der wäre merkbar schneller als der Acer.

Dafür ist beim Acer halt eine teurere CPU dabei, die aber an sich nix bringt, Windows ist auch schon dabei, und es ist halt ein "MarkenPC" mit Servicepaket. ich sag mal so: wenn Du Dir bewusst bist, dass der PC sicher 15-20% zu teuer ist, kannst Du den trotzdem nehmen.


Der zweite PC ist aber zum Spielen ungeeignet, die Grafikkarte würde einzeln keine 90€ kosten. Da müsstest Du quasi direkt ne bessere dazukaufen, damit der für aktuelle Spiele gut reicht.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. Januar 2013)

Lucilin schrieb:


> bitte darauf achten dass ich ihn in einem MultiMediaLaden kaufen kann


 
Warum das denn ?


----------



## Enisra (30. Januar 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Warum das denn ?


 
damit man den bei Problemen easy hintragen kann? 
Wobei ich da ja eher bei Atelco vorbei schauen würde und nicht in so Kruschtelläden


----------



## Eol_Ruin (31. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> damit man den bei Problemen easy hintragen kann?


 
"Hintragen" kann man den PC ja - aber kompetente Hilfe wird man dort in den wenigsten Fällen bekommen 
Ein Kumpel hat mal seinen 4 Monate alten nicht mehr bootenden MM-PC - entgegen meines Rates - zum MM-Service gebracht.

Auf die Frage was denn mit seinen Daten geschehen würde sagte man ihm, da es sich sicher nicht um einen Festplattenfehler handeln würde, müsse er sich keine Sorgen machen.
Nun ratet mal was passiert ist  - es wurde natürlich neben dem defekten Netzteil auch die sicher dunktionstüchtige Festplatte getauscht. Und die "alte" Platte war natürlich futsch.
Und seine Daten waren weg.


----------



## Enisra (31. Januar 2013)

deswegen würde ich ja auch zu Atelco gehen, welche ich wesentlich mehr Kompetenz zutraue als in dem Kruschtelladen


----------

